# Herman Cain for President



## SgtAndySipowicz

https://www.hermancain.com

I like this guy a lot, and at this point he will be getting my vote barring unforeseen negatives about him.........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Ive been listening to him off and on for a few years. He's on the correct side of most of the issues I care about (gun control, immigration, foriegn policy, welfare reform,against big govt,supports business)
If it comes down to it I'll vote for whoever is opposing the breathing turd thats occupying 1600 Penn Ave but Id like to vote FOR a canidate rather then against.
To those who claim he's too extreme to win I presnt you a list of moderates McCain, Dole,Bush and Ford....notice anything?


----------



## LGriffin

He's consistently talked a good game so i'm open to hearing more from him.


----------



## HistoryHound

The more I look into him, the more I like him. The only thing that makes me nervous is that he does seem to be saying all the right things. I know that probably doesn't make a lot of sense to most people because it should make me happy. I do like the guy. I'm just hoping his actions match his words.

I stumbled across these clips the other day when I was looking for the WSJ interview he did. I can't stand these cackling hens, but I thought the interview was interesting. Their body language says a lot. Look at whoopi and what's her name next to her, they're leaning away from him like he has the plague.

Herman Cain's Common Sense Stuns 'The View' - Herman Cain - Fox Nation


----------



## LGriffin

Damn you, HH, for posting a clip from those wretched old hippies but I understand that it was necessary.
Right out of the gate, "Babwa" threw him a shot and he served her a fat slice of humble pie when he listed his credentials.

I'll take a "problem solver" over a "community organizer" any day but i'm concerned about Morehouse College and the lack of service in the military, which I believe should be a requirement for any leader charged with sending our men to war.
Prominent Alumni | Morehouse College


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

American Research Group









*American Research Group, Inc.**RSS*  


 The National Economy2012 Presidential Race:IA - RepNH - RepSC - RepFL - RepElectoral Vote Calculator2011 Pollster Ratings:Chicago MayoralWest VirginiaNY 26th CDWI State Senate RecallNY 9th CDNV 2d CD2010 Pollster Ratings:PrimarySenateGovernorHouseSummaryThe New Hampshire PollEffective AdvertisingScintillating Grid2010 Holiday Spending*Survey Tools -*Sample Size CalculatorMargin of Error CalculatorBallot Lead CalculatorSubscription Information
October 10, 2011
South Carolina Republican Presidential Primary

*South Carolina* Likely Republican
Primary VotersOct 2011Bachmann5%Cain26%Gingrich8%Huntsman-Johnson-Paul7%Perry15%Roemer-Romney25%Santorum1%Other1%Undecided12%
Herman Cain leads the South Carolina Republican presidential primary with 26%. Cain is followed closely by Mitt Romney at 25%. Rick Perry is third at 15%.
In July, Romney was leading with 25%, followed by Sarah Palin at 16%, Michele Bachmann at 13%, and Herman Cain at 10%.
Among likely primary voters considering themselves to be Republicans, Cain and Romney are tied at 27% each, followed by Perry at 15%.
Among Tea Party supporters, Cain leads with 35%, followed by Perry at 16% and Romney at 15%.
Among those saying they are not Tea Party supporters or are undecided about the Tea Party, Romney leads with 33%, followed by Cain at 19%, Perry at 14%, and Ron Paul at 10%.
Details from the survey of 600 likely Republican primary voters conducted October 5-10 can be found here. 
[HR][/HR]September 30, 2011
Lynch and Obama Job Approval in New Hampshire 

Lynch Job Approval Ratings 9/29/2011ApproveDisapproveUndecided Overall56%23%21%Economy55%27%18%
Has John Lynch received the highest quarterly job approval rating since the New Hampshire Poll began in 1976? No.
The highest quarterly job approval rating, 77%, goes to Jeanne Shaheen in March 1998. She is followed closely by Steve Merrill in June 1993 with an approval rating of 76%, and John Sununu in June 1983 with an approval rating of 71%. Lynch's highest approval rating to date was 68% in September 2006. Lynch's quarterly average is 52% approve compared to Shaheen's average of 53% approve while she was governor.

Obama Job Approval Ratings in NH 9/29/2011ApproveDisapproveUndecided Overall31%59%10%Economy27%65%8%
A total of 51% of New Hampshire residents say they are financially worse off compared to a year ago, 37% say they are the same, and 12% say they are better off. Of the 31% saying they approve of the way Barack Obama is handling his job as president, 29% say they are better off, 50% say they are the same, and 21% say they are worse off. Of the 59% saying they disapprove of the way Obama is handling his job, 6% say they are financially better off, 29% say they are the same, and 65% say they are worse off compared to a year ago.
Results from the September 2011 Quarterly New Hampshire Poll are now available. NH residents rate NH business conditions, their personal finances, John Lynch, and Barack Obama. 
[HR][/HR]September 28, 2011
Iowa Republican Presidential Caucus

*Iowa* Likely Republican
Caucus GoersSep 2011Bachmann15%Cain6%Gingrich8%Huntsman1%Johnson-Palin4%Paul12%Perry14%Roemer1%Romney21%Santorum2%Other1%Undecided15%
Mitt Romney leads among likely Iowa Republican caucus-goers with 21%. Romney is followed by Michele Bachmann at 15%, Rick Perry at 14%, and Ron Paul at 12%.
In early July, Bachmann was leading with 21%, followed by Romney at 18%, Paul at 14%, Sarah Palin at 11%, and Perry at 2%.
Among Tea Party supporters, Bachmann leads with 19% (down from 30% in July), Perry is at 14% (up from 3% in July), Gingrich and Paul are at 13% each, Herman Cain is at 10%, and Romney is at 6%.
Among those saying they are not Tea Party supporters or are undecided about the Tea Party, Romney leads with 37% (up from 31% in July), followed by Perry at 15%, Paul at 11%, and Bachmann at 10%.
Among those saying they will definitely attend the Republican caucus, Romney leads with 19% (up from 17% in July), followed by Bachmann and Perry at 15% each, and Paul at 14%. In July, 25% of definite Republican caucus-goers said Bachmann and 2% said Perry.
Details from the survey of 600 likely Republican caucus-goers conducted September 22-27 can be found here. 
[HR][/HR]September 22, 2011
New Hampshire Republican Presidential Primary 

*New Hampshire* Likely Republican
Primary VotersSep 2011Bachmann7%Cain4%Gingrich4%Huntsman10%Johnson-Palin4%Paul12%Perry13%Roemer1%Romney30%Santorum2%Other1%Undecided12%
Mitt Romney continues to lead the New Hampshire Republican presidential preference primary. Romney, at 30% among likely Republican primary voters, is followed by Rick Perry at 13%, Ron Paul at 12%, and Jon Huntsman at 10%.
Preference for Romney is virtually unchanged since a similar survey in July, but Perry is up 11 percentage points, Huntsman is up 10 percentage points, and Paul is up 8 percentage points from the July survey. Bachmann has lost 5 percentage points since the July survey.
Romney leads among registered Republicans likely to vote in the presidential primary with 35%, followed by Perry at 13% and Paul at 10%. Among undeclared voters (independents), Romney leads with 19%, followed by Huntsman at 17%, Paul at 15%, and Perry at 14%.
Perry leads among Tea Party supporters with 23%, followed by Romney at 21%, and Paul at 10%. Among likely Republican primary voters saying they are not supporters of the Tea Party or that they are undecided about the Tea Party, Romney leads with 38%, followed by Huntsman at 19%, and Paul at 13%.
Details from the survey of 600 likely Republican primary voters conducted September 16-21 can be found here.
[HR][/HR]September 21, 2011

Obama Job Approval Ratings  9/20/11ApproveDisapproveUndecided Overall41%56%3%Economy37%60%3%
A total of 41% of Americans say they approve of the way Barack Obama is handling his job as president and 56% say they disapprove of the way Obama is handling his job. In August, 41% of Americans approved of the job Obama was doing and 53% disapproved. When it comes to Obama's handling of the economy, 37% of Americans approve and 60% disapprove. In August, 40% approved and 55% disapproved of Obama's handling of the economy.
Among Americans registered to vote, 40% approve of the way Obama is handling his job as president and 57% disapprove. On Obama's handling of the economy, 36% of registered voters approve and 60% disapprove. 
Details from the nationwide survey conducted September 17-20 are available at The National Economy.
[HR][/HR]Why doesn't most advertising work? Take a look at 10 Rules for More Effective Advertising.
[HR][/HR]See your out-of-conscious processing system at work and learn how to improve your marketing and advertising efforts by understanding the power behind the Scintillating Grid.
[HR][/HR]The margins of error reported for most polls underestimate the actual margins of error for ballot estimates from the same samples. Use the Ballot Lead Calculator to determine if the lead for any survey is statistically significant.


----------



## CJIS

How can so many people still approve of Obama's Job performance?


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> How can so many people still approve of Obama's Job performance?


Because they still get their welfare checks every month and their EBT cards still work.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

The big issue I see with Herman Cain relative to LEO's is he isnt a union guy and I know thats a big negative for alot of you.


----------



## CJIS

New York Daily News


Cain Soars as Republicans Hunt for Someone to Love BusinessWeek - ‎30 minutes ago‎

(Corrects to remove reference to Selzer & Co. in sixth paragraph in story originally published Oct. 11.) Oct. 11 (Bloomberg) -- Herman Cain, a one-time pizza magnate and sunny-skies orator, is entering a new phase of scrutiny after a wave *... 
*


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> The more I look into him, the more I like him. The only thing that makes me nervous is that he does seem to be saying all the right things. I know that probably doesn't make a lot of sense to most people because it should make me happy. I do like the guy. I'm just hoping his actions match his words.


He uses commonsense and so he usually is saying the right thing. I do not know if he is ready for the number one spot, yet. I would like to see a Romney/Cain ticket. Romney has many faults, but he is the best we have for 2012. He would be a great VP to start off with. If he chooses the right advisers and remains the ultimate decision maker, Cain would make a great leader.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I'm just fed up and tired of the rinos


----------



## kwflatbed

Herman Cain Biography

Herman Cain

Cain in February 2011.


*President and Chief Executive Officer of Godfather's Pizza*
*In office*
1986-2002
William Theisen
Ron Gartlan
[HR][/HR]*Chairman of the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City**In office*
1995-1996
Burton A. Dole, Jr
A. Drue Jennings
[HR][/HR]*Deputy Chairman of the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City**In office*
1992-1994
Burton A. Dole, Jr
A. Drue Jennings
[HR][/HR]December 13, 1945 (1945-12-13) (age 65)
Georgia, U.S.
Republican
Gloria Cain
Melanie Cain and Vincent Cain
Georgia, U.S.
Morehouse College (B.A.)
Purdue University (M.A.)
Radio host, columnist, businessman, politician
Businessman
Baptist[SUP][1][/SUP]
hermancain.com


*Herman Cain* (born December 13, 1945) is an American newspaper columnist, businessman, political activist, and radio talk-show host from Georgia. He is best known as the former chairman and CEO of Godfather's Pizza. He is a former deputy chairman (1992-94) and chairman (1995-96) of the Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City. Cain's newspaper column is distributed by North Star Writers Group. He currently lives in the Atlanta suburbs.
In January 2011, Cain announced he had formed an exploratory committee for a potential candidacy for the Republican presidential nomination in 2012.[SUP][2][/SUP]



Background

Cain was born and raised in Georgia by working class parents.[SUP][3][/SUP] He earned a bachelor's degree in Mathematics at Morehouse College in 1967, and while working for the U.S. Department of the Navy, a master's degree in computer science from Purdue University.

Business

After completing his master's degree, Cain left the Department of the Navy and began working for Coca-Cola as a business analyst. In 1977, he joined Pillsbury where he rose to the position of vice president by the early 1980s. He left his executive post to work for Burger King - a Pillsbury subsidiary at the time - managing 400 stores in the Philadelphia area. Under Cain's leadership, his region went from the least profitable for Burger King to the most profitable in three years. This prompted Pillsbury to appoint him president and CEO of Godfather's Pizza, another of their then-subsidiaries. Within 14 months, Cain had returned Godfather's to profitability. In 1988, Cain and a group of investors bought Godfather's from Pillsbury. Cain continued as CEO until 1996, when he resigned to become CEO of the National Restaurant Association - a trade group and lobby organization for the restaurant industry - where he had previously been chairman concurrently with his role at Godfather's.[SUP][4][/SUP]

Radio talk show

Cain hosted _The Herman Cain Show_ on Atlanta talk radio station News Talk 750 WSB, a CNN radio affiliate until February 2011 and serves as a commentator for Fox News Business and a syndicated columnist distributed by the North Star Writers Group. In 2009, Cain founded "Hermanator's Intelligent Thinkers Movement" (HITM), aimed at organizing 100,000 activists in every congressional district in the United States in support of a strong national defense, the FairTax, tax cuts, energy independence, capping government spending, and dismantling Social Security.[SUP][5][/SUP]

Political activities

Role in the defeat of the Clinton health care plan

Cain has been cited as one of the primary opponents of the 1993/1994 health care plan of President Bill Clinton and First Lady Hillary Rodham Clinton:
The Clintons would later blame "Harry and Louise," the fictional couple in the ads aired by the insurance industry, for undermining health reform. But the real saboteurs are named Herman and John. Herman Cain is the president of Godfather's Pizza and president-elect of the National Restaurant Association. An articulate black entrepreneur, Cain transformed the debate when he challenged Clinton at a town meeting in Kansas City, Mo., last April. Cain asked the president what he was supposed to say to the workers he would have to lay off because of the cost of the "employer mandate." Clinton responded that there would be plenty of subsidies for small businessmen, but Cain persisted. "Quite honestly, your calculation is inaccurate," he told the president. "In the competitive marketplace it simply doesn't work that way."[SUP][6][/SUP]Joshua Green of _The Atlantic_ has called Cain's exchange with Clinton his "auspicious debut on the national political stage."[SUP][7][/SUP]

2004 U.S. Senate candidacy

In 2004, Cain ran for the U.S. Senate in Georgia, pursuing the seat that came open with the retirement of Democrat Zell Miller. Cain sought the Republican nomination, facing congressmen Johnny Isakson and Mac Collins in the primary. Cain and Collins both hoped to deny Isakson a majority on primary day in order to force him into a runoff.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Collins tried to paint Cain as a moderate,[SUP][8][/SUP] citing Cain's support for affirmative action programs, while Cain argued that he was a conservative, noting that he opposed the legality of abortion even in cases of rape and incest.[SUP][9][/SUP] Cain finished second in the primary with 26.2% of the vote, ahead of Collins, who won 20.6%, but because Isakson won 53.2% of the vote, Isakson was able to avoid a runoff.[SUP][10][/SUP]

Support for gold standard

Herman Cain announced his support of the gold standard on a radio program in late 2010:
"Yes I believe in the gold standard. We should have never gotten off the gold standard because when we got off the gold standard, that then allowed Congress to inflate our currency whenever they overspent. Now look at the mess that we have."[SUP][11][/SUP]
However, in early 2011, Cain stated on his radio show that there was no need for an audit of the Federal Reserve.[SUP][12][/SUP]

2012 presidential candidacy

Main article: Herman Cain presidential campaign, 2012
In 2010, "Cain addressed more than 40 Tea Party rallies, hit all the early presidential states, and became a YouTube sensation."[SUP][3][/SUP] In April, he teased the audience at the Southern Republican Leadership Conference about his being a possible 2012 presidential candidate by saying that there may be a "dark horse candidate."[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP] On September 24, 2010, Cain announced that he was considering a run for president in 2012 on the Republican Party ticket.[SUP][15][/SUP] "In December, he was the surprise choice for 2012 GOP nominee in a reader poll on the conservative Web site RedState.com, narrowly edging out Palin."[SUP][3][/SUP]
Cain announced the formation of a presidential exploratory committee on January 12, 2011 on the Fox News Channel's _Your World with Neil Cavuto_.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][16][/SUP]
Cain supports a non-federally subsidized efficient economic stimulus, saying: "We could grow this economy faster if we had bolder, more direct stimulus policies," criticizing President Barack Obama's stimulus plan as simply a "spending bill" instead of meaningful stimulus through permanent tax cuts.[SUP][17][/SUP]
In December 2010, Jonah Goldberg of the _National Review_ wrote of Cain: "it's hard to imagine him amounting to more than an exciting also-ran."[SUP][18][/SUP]
In February 2011, Cain addressed the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC).[SUP][19][/SUP] Ed Morrisey of the conservative website Hot Air said he "stole the show" and that some attendees were moved to tears by the speech.[SUP][20][/SUP] In contrast, AlterNet accused Cain of pandering to white conservatives and referred to him and other black conservatives as "garbage pail kids". Cain called the news website's attacks racist and condemned its "shameful behavior".[SUP][21][/SUP]
After defending himself against accusations of racism, Cain provoked controversy when he specifically stated that he would be willing to discriminate on grounds of religion when appointing members to his Cabinet, were he elected President, refusing to consider candidates if they were Muslim, on the grounds that such a candidate may support Sharia law. [SUP][22][/SUP]
After the May 5, 2011 Fox News sponsored Presidential debate, Cain was declared the overwhelming winner by controversial pollster Frank Luntz. According to Frank Luntz who has been censured by the National Council on Public Polls for mischaracterizing focus groups in the past, Herman Cain walked in with only one supporter, and walked out with a majority.[SUP][23][/SUP][SUP][24][/SUP][SUP][25][/SUP]

Personal life

In 2006, Cain was diagnosed with Stage IV cancer in both his colon and his liver. Cain underwent surgery and chemotherapy following the diagnosis, and has since reported that he is cancer-free.[SUP][26][/SUP]


----------



## Guest

LGriffin said:


> I'll take a "problem solver" over a "community organizer" any day but i'm concerned about Morehouse College and the lack of service in the military, which I believe should be a requirement for any leader charged with sending our men to war.


Although I'm a veteran myself, I have to disagree with the military requirement. One of our greatest wartime Presidents, Franklin Roosevelt, never served in the military, and he acquited himself quite well.


----------



## kwflatbed

Al Sharpton Debates Whether Herman Cain is 'Authentically Black'

Rev. Al Sharpton said Friday that no matter how "black" presidential candidate Herman Cain is, his conservative views are fundamentally at odds with the rest of the black community - and white people only like him because he says what they want to hear.
Speaking on his radio program with Professor Karen Hunter - the same person who accused the Associated Press of racism for dropping the g's in its reporting of a President Barack Obama speech - Sharpton essentially accused Cain of forgetting his roots when it comes to his politics.
"How could anyone in their right mind - they grew up in the south and saw what they saw - and act like everyone that is unemployed and that is not rich did it to themselves?" Sharpton said. "So I would assume he is either socially ignorant or playing games to get votes, that he couldn't possibly have grown up and come to that conclusion unless he was one or the other."

Al Sharpton Debates Whether Herman Cain is 'Authentically Black' | TheBlaze.com


----------



## cc3915

So people like Cain because they agree with his message. I guess he's right on that one.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

Sounds like the reverend al will be counted among those who Cain says can't be saved.


----------



## CJIS

ABC News


Tea party fuels rise of Herman Cain. So how can it be racist? Christian Science Monitor - ‎35 minutes ago‎

Herman Cain surged to the top of the GOP presidential field in one poll on Thursday, buttressed by strong tea party support. Tea party backers say that shows the movement isn't racist.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I like the message - can he bring it home?


In my opinion, no. Many years ago, Steve Forbes surged into the primary lead for a period of time after pushing his flat tax idea, which is exactly what Cain's 9-9-9 pizza deal is. I think Cain is a shooting star like Donald Trump was, and will fizzle out before the primary.


----------



## cpd4720

It has been what 3 weeks since he won the Florida straw poll and he still has only 350K in his campaign account? He has no field organization, he is not raising money. Where are all those small contributors who should be going online and donating 25 bucks? He refuses to say who is advising him. The guy who came up with his 9 9 9 plan ( which is being destroyed by both conservative and liberal economists) may have gotten it from the Sim City game. 

He has zero foreign policy experience and he knows it. Yes he made a big profit selling bad pizza and turned around some local BK lounges by getting the help to smile but this guy has zero chance at the nomination.

The GOP race is over. Romney is their only choice.


----------



## cpd4720

As public sector union members, I would be very reluctant to support a candidate whose major support comes from Americans for Prosperity and the Koch Brothers. How many of you would be happy if your Union was unable to collectively bargin for benefits, working conditions and wages?

Wolfman you are 100% correct about Romney he will say and take any position if he thinks it will get him elected. But among the field of GOP contenders he is the only one who can beat Obama


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

cpd4720 said:


> As public sector union members, I would be very reluctant to support a candidate whose major support comes from Americans for Prosperity and the Koch Brothers. How many of you would be happy if your Union was unable to collectively bargin for benefits, working conditions and wages?
> 
> Wolfman you are 100% correct about Romney he will say and take any position if he thinks it will get him elected. But among the field of GOP contenders he is the only one who can beat Obama


But youre totally ok with a canidate that wants to take this country down?with a canidate that recieved 80% of the contributions from wallstreet in the last election?with a canidate backed by George Soros and his machine?


----------



## cpd4720

I have no problem with George Soros. I think the groups he funds like Media Matters provide an excellent service especially when it comes to exposing the lies, misinformation and propaganda disguised as news on the Faux News Channel


----------



## cc3915

cpd4720 said:


> I have no problem with George Soros. I think the groups he funds like Media Matters provide an excellent service especially when it comes to exposing the lies, misinformation and propaganda disguised as news on the Faux News Channel


And it's all Bush's fault too, right?


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> But youre totally ok with a canidate that wants to take this country down?with a canidate that recieved 80% of the contributions from wallstreet in the last election?with a canidate backed by George Soros and his machine?


It's becoming increasingly frustrating to see alleged Republicans and/or conservatives saying they'd rather vote for Obama than Romney because Romney isn't conservative enough. I say alleged and frustrating because I know they're Democrats/Socialists (same thing at this point) who are scared shitless of having to see Obama take on Romney in a debate about the economy, and are trying to plant seeds of dissent.

I will get behind whoever the Republican nominee is, even if I have to hold my nose while voting, because the alternative is the destruction of our country into a third-world joke.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

cpd4720 said:


> I have no problem with George Soros. I think the groups he funds like Media Matters provide an excellent service especially when it comes to exposing the lies, misinformation and propaganda disguised as news on the Faux News Channel


WEll, that explains alot.... shouldnt you be posting on the daily kooks or puffington post?


----------



## Guest

cpd4720 said:


> I have no problem with George Soros. I think the groups he funds like Media Matters provide an excellent service especially when it comes to exposing the lies, misinformation and propaganda disguised as news on the Faux News Channel


May I ask why you liberals are so terrified of Fox News when you have NPR, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, and NBC among others to push your agenda? Could it be because it's terrifying to see someone else exposing the lies and shenanigans that your side puts out, and you want to shut it down at any cost?

If Fox News is such a marginal network that presents no threat to your side, why do the libs get worked into a lather whenever it's mentioned?


----------



## pahapoika

my disdain for Romney is personal.

he put the biggest D-bag in charge of the DOC and that witch crucified us !

maybe he was pissed the union didn't endorse him. the membership did , but the buffoons on the e-board went demo-rat even though we got great contracts from the 2 previous Republican governors.

OK, maybe our fault. will put it all behind me, vote for Romney and his union busting ways if it gets the kenyan out of the WH.

like what Cain has to say and if he gets the nomination don't have a problem pulling the lever for him either


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> my disdain for Romney is personal.
> 
> he put the biggest D-bag in charge of the DOC and that witch crucified us !
> 
> maybe he was pissed the union didn't endorse him. the membership did , but the buffoons on the e-board went demo-rat even though we got great contracts from the 2 previous Republican governors.


Politics is.......well, political.

If I were a politician and a union's leadership endorsed my opponent, even though the membership wanted me, I would also probably give them a little tickle, as an incentive to vote for leaders who more accurately reflect the will of the membership. If your membership kept voting the same people in anyway, then shame on you (collective) guys.

That's not "union busting", it's called "political payback". Ask the MSP how they did under Romney, or ask any cop in the state who is eligible for the Quinn Bill or worked road details if Romney is a man of his word.

As I've said, I have yet to agree with any politician on every single issue, even my idol Ronald Reagan (see Immigration Reform Act of 1986). I look at the candidate that is qualified, electable, and with whom I agree with on MOST issues. Did I like the MA health care bill? No, but it didn't/doesn't impact my insurance, as I have private insurance. Does it list a "benefits package" (further taxes) as Obamacare is going to do? Hell no! The MA health care law certainly isn't perfect, but it leaves my health insurance alone. The health insurance thing is a non-starter to me, as Romney has said at every single debate that on Day One of his Presidency, he will grant waivers to all 50 states for Obamacare, and on Day Two, will start working to repeal it.

I look at Romney's electability (he's the only Republican candidate that beats Obama in the polls so far), his qualifications (impeccable...Bain, Bain Capital, Salt Lake City Olympics, turned a deficit into a surplus as MA Governor), his credentials (again impeccable....Harvard MBA, Harvard Law, with bonus points that he never actually became a lawyer), his position on the issues (I agree with MOST), and the intangibles (if you were casting a movie, who else would you want to play the President of the United States, and he has NO skeletons in his closet).

Putting it all together, I have no idea why Republicans can't see their best chance of beating Obama is Mitt Romney.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Cain is the anti-Romney flavor of the month. Romney WILL be the nominee. Republicans always nominate the last runner up, and the last major party presidential nominee never to hold previous elective office was Eisenhower. The only other other to even be nominated in the 20th century was Wendell Wilkie in 1940. Wendell who? Exactly.

While I like Cain, the biggest problem is Romney's failure in firing up the base. If he doesn't do something soon, Obama will waltz into a second term.


Delta784 said:


> Although I'm a veteran myself, I have to disagree with the military requirement. One of our greatest wartime Presidents, Franklin Roosevelt, never served in the military, and he acquited himself quite well.


 The military is supposed to be subordinate to the civil power--our system of government is meant to prevent a military coup. I have no problem with that whatsoever; whatever downside that has on the military is negligible when weighing the risks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd4720

cc3915 said:


> And it's all Bush's fault too, right?


Nope never said that if you are going to argue a point argue your point but don't try and point words in my mouth.


----------



## cc3915

cpd4720 said:


> Nope never said that if you are going to argue a point argue your point but don't try and point words in my mouth.


I know you never said it, but I asked the question because that point of view usually goes with the Fox is "faux news" crowd. I was asking a question of you. There's really no point here to argue about.


----------



## Guest

cpd4720 said:


> Nope never said that if you are going to argue a point argue your point but don't try and point words in my mouth.


I argued my points above, as well as asked you a question, which you've conveniently ignored.

So typical of liberals.....ignore when you can, scream, yell, and cry racism when you can't.


----------



## 7costanza

Between the I have no problem with George Soros comment and the vile reaction to the mere mention of Glenn Beck may have had something to do with you assuming he blames Bush CC.. Here's a few other names of people that share your view, Nancy Pelosi, Al Sharpton, Janine Garaffalo, Tim Robbins, Michael Moore. So Glenn Beck is insane, did you buy gold 3 years ago when he was telling his listeners to? Lucky guess I'm sure.. I'm sure he was wrong about the riots across the Middele East coming to America and Van Jones and Acorn and the numerous unreported stories of the current administration, if thats insane then good for him.


----------



## 7costanza

*Herman Cain Squeeks Ahead Of Obama In New General Election Poll*

Ha ha ha!!

Businessman Herman Cain is leading President Obama in a new head-to-head poll, with seniors and independents taking a particular liking to Cain's unconventional candidacy. 
The [COLOR=blue !important]surveyhttp://www.masscops.com/# from Rasmussen Reports showed Cain squeaking ahead of Obama in a hypothetical general election contest, pulling in 43 percent compared with Obama's 41 percent. 
The lead is within the margin of error. But Cain is the only Republican to have any lead over Obama in head-to-head polls conducted by Rasmussen over the past several weeks.

Read more: Cain Squeaks Ahead Of Obama In New General Election Poll | Fox News[/COLOR]​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

ooops


----------



## BrickCop

Delta784 said:


> It's becoming increasingly frustrating to see alleged Republicans and/or conservatives saying they'd rather vote for Obama than Romney because Romney isn't conservative enough.


On a related note I heard commentators stating that Scott Brown may not get overwhelming support from the National GOP machine because he is not conservative enough. Yeah that's brilliant ignore the one man who broke a decades long democratic strangle hold in the US Senate. If you're a conservative, what's worse a "small R" Republican or a Democrat representing MA?


----------



## Somebody's Dad

BrickCop said:


> On a related note I heard commentators stating that Scott Brown may not get overwhelming support from the National GOP machine because he is not conservative enough. Yeah that's brilliant ignore the one man who broke a decades long democratic strangle hold in the US Senate. If you're a conservative, what's worse a "small R" Republican or a Democrat representing MA?


The "purity" tests that the GOP are trying to put candidates through is just nuts. The one proposed by the RNC a year ago would have excluded Reagan! It needs to stop. Brown, and I don't agree with him on all his stances, is a man of his word. He's done what he's said he would do, acted the way he said he would act and been an independent republican voice for MA. That I respect and can get behind, not some "purity" test.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I dont think that will happen, the Republicans are going to need EVERY vote they can get and Scott Brown is the best their gonna do in MA so they will support him just like they do Collins and Snow.
As far as the Presidential race goes the Republican Hiarcy DID NOT like Reagan and worked against him in the primary for Ford.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> As far as the Presidential race goes the Republican Hiarcy DID NOT like Reagan and worked against him in the primary for Ford.


As well as when he ran against Nixon in the 1968 primary.

As I've said before, there are a lot of similarities between Reagan and Romney; both former governors of liberal states who were previously defeated in primary elections (Reagan in 1968 and 1976, Romney in 2008) who were/are criticized for changing their position on issues and for not being conservative enough, and who previously were pushed aside by the RNC.

Romney has the chance to be this generation's Ronald Reagan, perhaps even better, as Reagan didn't inherit a wartime Presidency with the threats of terror we currently face.


----------



## kwflatbed

As Cain Rises in Polls So Does Scrutiny About Candidate's Ability to Hold His Own












AP
Oct. 14, 2011: Herman Cain addresses a crowd in Bartlett, Tenn.
With his polls on the rise, Herman Cain enters the Republican presidential debate in Las Vegas Tuesday night with all eyes taking a serious look at the candidate's substance, ratcheting up the pressure on the singing, ex-pizza CEO to prove he's more than just a simple joke-teller or the latest GOP runner-up.
Pulling even with fellow frontrunner Mitt Romney in recent polls, Cain's ability to sustain his surge and move decisively ahead of the former Massachusetts governor may depend on a little more discipline and organization from the candidate. Cain is now being closely watched not only for his 9-9-9 economic plan but also for any miscues, off-color jokes or gaffes he may be forced to defend later.

Read more: As Cain Rises In Polls So Does Scrutiny About Candidate's Ability To Hold His Own | Fox News


----------



## cpd4720

Delta784 said:


> I argued my points above, as well as asked you a question, which you've conveniently ignored.
> 
> So typical of liberals.....ignore when you can, scream, yell, and cry racism when you can't.


Gee, I am very sorry you felt you were being ignored but unlike some, I don't spend all my free time on this forum posting my expert opinion on each and every topic. This is the first time I have logged on since you posed your well thought out question .

1. Despite what Fox News employee Bernie Goldberg says, I don't buy into the notion that CBS, ABC, CNN and NBC are liberal networks. Fox News which is a bought and paid for subsidiary of the Right Wing Republicans (and did a bang up job serving as the Tea Party's PR Firm)
bangs on about how they provide fair and balanced coverage. Through a PT Barnum like presentation (often delivered by interchangeable attractive blonde news readers) Fox delivers right wing taking points disguised as news . Fox is very popular but so is the National Inquirer. The problem is most Fox viewers only watch Fox and believe they are hearing news rather than opinion disguised as news.

Tune in next week when I will post some of the more insane comments that were heard on Glenn Becks show before Fox determined, party because only shady companies were interested in buying time on his show, that Glenn Beck the former radio disk jockey was even to loony for them.

BTW, the only reason Glenn Beck told his viewers to buy Gold was because a shady company called Gold line paid him to. It was quite a little scandle because the payments were never disclosed. But for some reason that story didn't make it onto Fox News so I understand how you missed it.

He now says we are in danger of running out of water so he is advising people to "buy farm land on water" whatever that means.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

so how much is attack watch paying you to shill for obummer on here?


----------



## 7costanza

> I don't buy into the notion that CBS, ABC, CNN and NBC are liberal networks.


I stopped at this, your beyond help, good day Sir.


----------



## Johnny Law

Keith Olbermann's shoes need shining cpd, get to it.


----------



## cc3915

Johnny Law said:


> Keith Olbermann's shoes need shining cpd, get to it.


While you're at it, Chris Matthews and Rachael Maddow needs attention also.


----------



## cpd4720

LECSniper said:


> The only interesting part of your post. Please post pix to prove your point. Thanks


This reply was the only one that had any sense of thought or originality. The others are at about a 7th grade level.

I am glad you have all bought into the notion that today's Republican Party actually cares for the working class. And in the extreemly unlikely event that the pizza guy who inconjunction to running a Presidential campaign is also on a book tour ( that is a first) becomes President those of you who want to avoid paying upwards of 16% percent in combined federal and state sales taxes can just follow Herms advice and buy everything used. This will cause a major boom for the church run thrift shops.

They often talk about the dumming down of America it starts each day at 7 on a show called Fox and Friends.

And what ever happened to Laurie Dew and her tight sweaters and pearls.


----------



## pahapoika

*Gee, I am very sorry you felt you were being ignored but unlike some, I don't spend all my free time on this forum posting my expert opinion on each and every topic. This is the first time I have logged on since you posed your well thought out question *.

yeah, your so f**king busy, but ya made time to come back and offer us your "expert" opinion, didn't ya sunshine ?


----------



## Guest

cpd4720 said:


> Despite what Fox News employee Bernie Goldberg says, I don't buy into the notion that CBS, ABC, CNN and NBC are liberal networks. Fox News which is a bought and paid for subsidiary of the Right Wing Republicans (and did a bang up job serving as the Tea Party's PR Firm)


It should read "Former CBS employee", as that's where Goldberg saw the liberal bias in the media that he described as so pervasive, it's not even worth debating. If you honestly believe that CNN, et al., don't have liberal agendas, then you really need to read Goldberg's book _Bias._


----------



## CJIS

Globe and Mail


Herman Cain's Other Tax Plan BusinessWeek - Peter Coy - ‎33 minutes ago‎

Herman Cain does not believe that his 9-9-9 Plan is the best long-term choice for the US Tax Code. Surprised? It's right there on his website.


----------



## niteowl1970

Wolfman said:


> Punctuation gaffes aside, I believe the word you are attempting to use is spelled "dumbing". Ironic, no?



View attachment 3135


----------



## Johnny Law

Wolfman said:


> Punctuation gaffes aside, I believe the word you are attempting to use is spelled "*dumbing*". Ironic, no?


Wolfie, cpd really is too busy reading at a "7th grade level" to be bothered with commonalities such as punctuation, run ons and spelling. It took him weeks to respond to Delta, probably forming up his penultimate jab, and when he did, it fell short. Hey guy, you must be really fun to hold a conversation with on "the block", given that there aren't many uber-libs like you in police or corrections.


----------



## pahapoika

for years the media had a monopoly on what the viewing public watched for news.

now with outlets like fox news and the inter-net give people a variety of sources.

which is why fox news has been so wildly successful.

personally i think news outlets like fox have to be very careful on the facts or face criticism from the big media giants who's only tactic now seems to be name calling.


----------



## kwflatbed

cpd this is for you.

FOX RULES


----------



## CJIS

MiamiHerald.com


Cain Adds to '9-9-9' Plan, Angering Unions Fox News - James Rosen, Carl Cameron - ‎1 hour ago‎

AP Presidential candidate Herman Cain speaks with the media after an interview in Washington, DC, on Oct. 16. Taking aim at minimum wage laws, union protections, and even local building codes, Herman Cain has put the finishing touches on ...


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain's stumbles fuel doubts on electability

ATLANTA (AP) - Herman Cain is learning the hard way what it means to face the glare of the national spotlight.
After captivating Republicans hungry for an alternative to Mitt Romney, the presidential hopeful has made a series of stumbles that have left some questioning if he's ready for the White House. The Georgia businessman has been on a media blitz since a rise in the polls catapulted him into the top tier of the race for the Republican party nomination.
But Cain has sometimes appeared to be in over his head. In the last week, he:
-Suggested a fence along the U.S. border with Mexico should be electrified to kill illegal immigrants trying to pass into the United States. Cain later called it a joke and apologized if anyone was offended by the remarks.
-Said he would negotiate for the release of U.S. prisoners held by terrorists, then reversed himself and said he had misunderstood the question.
-Muddied the water on abortion, telling CNN that, while he strongly opposes abortion, "the government shouldn't be trying to tell people everything to do, especially when it comes to social decisions that they need to make." He later issued a statement reiterating his opposition to abortion.

Cain's stumbles fuel doubts on electability - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Cain's stumbles fuel doubts on electability
> 
> ATLANTA (AP) - Herman Cain is learning the hard way what it means to face the glare of the national spotlight.
> After captivating Republicans hungry for an alternative to Mitt Romney, the presidential hopeful has made a series of stumbles that have left some questioning if he's ready for the White House. The Georgia businessman has been on a media blitz since a rise in the polls catapulted him into the top tier of the race for the Republican party nomination.
> But Cain has sometimes appeared to be in over his head. In the last week, he:
> -Suggested a fence along the U.S. border with Mexico should be electrified to kill illegal immigrants trying to pass into the United States. Cain later called it a joke and apologized if anyone was offended by the remarks.
> -Said he would negotiate for the release of U.S. prisoners held by terrorists, then reversed himself and said he had misunderstood the question.
> -Muddied the water on abortion, telling CNN that, while he strongly opposes abortion, "the government shouldn't be trying to tell people everything to do, especially when it comes to social decisions that they need to make." He later issued a statement reiterating his opposition to abortion.
> 
> Cain's stumbles fuel doubts on electability - Yahoo! News


I was going to say that Cain is a shooting star, but it's becoming apparent that he *was* a shooting star, because he seems to have already started to fade out. He was the new Donald Trump.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

uggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I dont want anymore fucking democrat lites!

---------- Post added at 16:59 ---------- Previous post was at 16:53 ----------

oh wait...YAHOO news,that would be from the Huffington Post, a total shitbag of liberals.I think I'll wait to see how things pan out. Herman Cain did piss me off with modifying his tax plan so the "poor" wont have to pay income tax, FUCK YOU VERY MUCH Herman you are not gonna help yourself doing that.


----------



## Herrdoktor

pahapoika said:


> for years the media had a monopoly on what the viewing public watched for news.
> 
> now with outlets like fox news and the inter-net give people a variety of sources.
> 
> which is why fox news has been so wildly successful.
> 
> personally i think news outlets like fox have to be very careful on the facts or face criticism from the big media giants who's only tactic now seems to be name calling.


Fox News is popular because they have the best presentation of telling people what they want to hear. Little, if anything, that they bring to the table is actual news. Like every other major cable media outlet they disguise opinion as fact and spoon feed it so the lowest common denominator can keep up.


----------



## GARDA

Wolfman said:


> Our stubborn demands for perfection will ensure an Obama victory next year.



View attachment 3158


----------



## Guest

Wolfman said:


> Our stubborn demands for perfection will ensure an Obama victory next year.


Unless the Republican nominee gets caught in bed with a dead girl or a live boy, there's no way Obama is winning re-election.

---------- Post added at 00:49 ---------- Previous post was at 00:47 ----------



Herrdoktor said:


> Fox News is popular because they have the best presentation of telling people what they want to hear. Little, if anything, that they bring to the table is actual news. Like every other major cable media outlet they disguise opinion as fact and spoon feed it so the lowest common denominator can keep up.


So when they broke the story about the forged National Guard memos about G.W. Bush, that wasn't actual news?


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Unless the Republican nominee gets caught in bed with a dead girl or a live boy, there's no way Obama is winning re-election.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:49 ---------- Previous post was at 00:47 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> So when they broke the story about the forged National Guard memos about G.W. Bush, that wasn't actual news?


who said it wasn't?


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> who said it wasn't?





Herrdoktor said:


> Fox News is popular because they have the best presentation of telling people what they want to hear. Little, if anything, that they bring to the table is actual news.


Ummmm......you?


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Ummmm......you?


ok


----------



## Guest

Anyone who believes that the Fast and Furious story, Van Jones, Bush National Guard story, etc... would exist without Fox, you're smoked. Their existence pushes the other outlets to the center. Whether liberals like it or not.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> Anyone who believes that the Fast and Furious story, Van Jones, Bush National Guard story, etc... would exist without Fox, you're smoked. Their existence pushes the other outlets *to be a little less rabid lefty socialists.*


FIFY.


----------



## cpd4720

The Fast and Furious story and the Solyndra story were both first reported by CBS News


----------



## kwflatbed

cpd4720 said:


> The Fast and Furious story and the Solyndra story were both first reported by CBS News


Sure they were and Obama's shit doesn't stink either just ask CBS.

---------- Post added at 19:32 ---------- Previous post was at 19:17 ----------

Poll: Cain Train Picks Up Steam



AP

*FOX NEWS POLL: *Support for GOP presidential hopeful 
Herman Cain has quadrupled among primary voters since August, 
as he keeps lead on Mitt Romney, whose numbers have hit a new low.


----------



## CJIS

New York Times


As Cain Promotes His Management Skills, Ex-Aides Tell of Campaign in Chaos New York Times - Susan Saulny - ‎3 hours ago‎

Herman Cain prepared for a television interview during a Tea Party rally at the Roane State Community College in Harriman, Tenn., last


----------



## 7costanza

Just because once in a blue moon they do their job and report on a story doesnt really change anything. I believe that the F&F story was reported by cbs because it had to do with guns, and anything that negatively impacts guns is something they would run with over the allegaince to one or two people that may be fired over the actual scandal.


----------



## CJIS

New York Times


Cain's smoking ad divides Republicans: Reuters/Ipsos poll Reuters - ‎11 minutes ago‎

Republican Presidential candidate Herman Cain speaks at the office of Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio in Phoenix, Arizona October 17, 2011.
Related Herman Cain » Cain and Abel » 

Herman Cain: What you (probably) don't knowCBS News


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

IM not surprised that theyre throwing everything at him and hoping something sticks....That tells me that they are really threatened by him.


----------



## cpd4720

The Democrats are not scared of him because there is no way he is ever going to get the nomination. Every time he opens his mouth he shows that he is not qualified to be President. During an interview on the 700 Club he said that if there was wide spread support for a constitutional amendment banning Gay marriage and it passed he would sign it. A Constitutional amendment does not require a Presidents signature. This is just one of many things he has said that shows he really doesn't know how government actually works.

The only reason he is doing so well is because the hard line conservatives don't like Romney and everyone else is so damaged Cain is the only one they can support. But next year they will hold their noise and vote for Romney

Cain got into this to get a Fox Show, sell more books and increase his speaking fees.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I heard the same thing before when the moderates and democrats said that an actor from California would never win


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain momentum continues; South could be key

HOMEWOOD, Ala. (AP) - Herman Cain's rise in the polls appears to be no fluke.
Unlike some other Republican presidential contenders who have flamed out fast after auditioning as the conservative antidote to Mitt Romney, Cain is still riding high atop public opinion surveys.
"They said I was the flavor of the week," the Georgia businessman said at an appearance Friday on a campaign swing through Alabama. "But four weeks later the Cain campaign still tastes good!"
Cain lacks the money and organization of his top-tier GOP competitors. But, so far, he's survived several high-profile campaign blunders and an onslaught of attacks on his signature 9-9-9 tax overhaul plan.
And despite the sudden rise to the top tier of the GOP, Cain is still doing things his own way.
He's carving out an unorthodox - and some say impossible - path to the White House, largely eschewing early voting states to focus heavily on the South - where tea party groups, social conservatives and evangelical voters that make up the backbone of his support hold sway. It's been weeks since Cain has set foot in Iowa or New Hampshire. Instead, he's barnstormed through Tennessee and Alabama, states that don't hold primaries until March.

Cain momentum continues; South could be key - Yahoo! News


----------



## HistoryHound

cpd4720 said:


> The Democrats are not scared of him because there is no way he is ever going to get the nomination. Every time he opens his mouth he shows that he is not qualified to be President. During an interview on the 700 Club he said that if there was wide spread support for a constitutional amendment banning Gay marriage and it passed he would sign it. A Constitutional amendment does not require a Presidents signature. This is just one of many things he has said that shows he really doesn't know how government actually works.


And obama does? At least Cain has some experience doing something. What experience did obama have? Cain is a businessman with a documented track record. obama was a community activist with no record of doing anything. As for the Constitutional amendment comments, let's not forget obama didn't know how many states there are. If you remember correctly, he had been to "I've now been in fifty..... seven states? I think one left to go? Only one left to go. Alaska and Hawaii...." So clearly he is not only bad at geography, his math and counting skills are subpar too. I understand that you don't like the topic being discussed and if you say that you don't like Cain because he doesn't support gay marriage; then, I can understand and respect that. But, to dismiss him for what was most likely a simple misstatement is wrong. They have all said something that didn't come out as intended or just plain dumb. Heck we all have done that. I'd hate for someone to pick apart my every statement and point all the times that I've not come across as intended or just plain screwed up.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Wow, what a baseless attack on those of us who happen to like what Cain *stands for *& could care less about his skin color. Typical liberal bullshit........MSNBC Analyst: GOP Sees Herman Cain as a 'Black Man Who Knows His Place' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## 7costanza

First I was a racist because I didn't vote for Obama, now I'm a raicst because I would vote for Cain or West. Thank God I'm done caring or atleast debating/discussing/reasoning with the left. They can all GFYS, I've switched from a defense to an offensive way of thinking with them after years of playing by their double standard.


----------



## pahapoika

remember when Bill Cosby came out and told kids to pull up their pants and stop using ebonics ?

blacks came out and ridiculed him for using common sense.

the left likes to hiss the word racist anytime someone questions their position.

it's getting real old.


----------



## HistoryHound

He's black?


----------



## pahapoika

used to listen to Cosby's records as a kid.

very funny guy.


----------



## HistoryHound

pahapoika said:


> used to listen to Cosby's records as a kid.
> 
> very funny guy.


Always funny. I saw him at the North Shore Music Theater a few years ago. The only performer I've ever seen announce a "bathroom break" in the middle of the show. The funny part about it was we all thought it was part of the show and then I was talking to someone who worked there and learned otherwise.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain Tops Iowa GOP Poll 


AP

GOP hopeful Herman Cain has taken the lead in the
race to win the Iowa Caucuses, according to a
Des Moines Register poll published Saturday, finishing
with 23 percent, narrowly beating former governor
Mitt Romney, who finished with 22 percent.


----------



## CJIS

Telegraph.co.uk


]Tested Again and Again, Cain Takes Comfort in His Rise in the Polls New York Times - ‎8 minutes ago‎

His surge in the polls, supposed to last a week, is a month old and showing no signs of deflating. Although his tax plan was laid low in debates, his standing has kept climbing.
Related Mitt Romney » Herman Cain » Michele Bachmann » 

Cain, Romney Statistically Tied in Survey of Iowa RepublicansBusinessWeek

Cain nudges past Romney in IowaBoston Herald

From Iowa:New Poll Shows Cain At Top, Romney Close BehindWOI
Fact Check:State of the Union Early Bird for October 30, 2011CNN (blog)

See all 258 sources »



ABC News


With videos: Cain Web ad shines focus on viral campaigns Detroit Free Press - ‎3 hours ago‎

Former CEO of Godfather's Pizza Herman Cain participates in the Republican Presidential debate hosted by CNN and The Western Republican Leadership Conference on October 18, 2011, at the The Venetian Resort Hotel Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## kwflatbed

Herman Cain denies allegations of sexual harassment

WASHINGTON -- Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain is denying allegations that he had been accused of sexual harassment when he was head of the National Restaurant Association.
The allegations were revealed Sunday night in a report by Politico. Cain had refused to comment on the charges when approached by Politico earlier in the day.

Cain campaign spokesman J.D. Gordon told The Associated Press late Sunday night that the campaign denied the report.
"Inside-the-Beltway media have begun to launch unsubstantiated personal attacks on Cain," Gordon said in a written statement to the AP. "Dredging up thinly sourced allegations stemming from Mr. Cain's tenure as the Chief Executive Officer at the National Restaurant Association in the 1990s, political trade press are now casting aspersions on his character and spreading rumors that never stood up to the facts."

Herman Cain denies allegations of sexual harassment - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

PICKET: Cain source says Perry camp and Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel behind sex harassment accuser attacks

*Tiny Dancer is now known as the Big Leaker!
*



Herman Cain's campaign are revealing their own suspicions about who is behind the story regarding the former unidentified employees who accused Mr. Cain of sexual harassment in the late 1990's.

According to a Cain campaign source, not only is the Rick Perry campaign involved but also the Mayor of Chicago and former Obama White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel. The Cain campaign believes a National Restaurant Association (NRA) employee out of the Chicago office leaked the story to the Perry campaign via information and influence from Mayor Rahm Emanuel's office...


----------



## Guest

View attachment 3241


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Wow! The liberals will say anything, whether it is fact or fiction, to have Cain just go away......

Albright: Cain 'didn't call me' because I'm female | Campaign 2012 | Washington Examiner


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Lets see, been almost a week since unspecified allegations(no date,time, circumstance,name or charge) from an unknown person .MMMM, with CLiinton we had names, dates, charges, times and dna samples and we were STILL told no big deal, yup NO DOUBLE STANDARD here........move along folks.


----------



## HistoryHound

The problem is that the democrats were planning on playing the race card. They figured Cain would never be the front runner so they had their plan in place and were good to go. Well now that's not really going to work for them so, they had to come up with something else. I understand that sexual harassment exists. I briefly worked for a place where my male co-workers (some of whom were twice my age) could not keep their hands to themselves. This is one of the reason that unsubstantiated claims piss me off. It's also the reason why claims of harassment that are based on what most of us would consider a harmless comment irritate me to no end. Add into the mix all the stupid claims of harassment and discrimination claims I heard when I worked in HR that turned out to be nothing more than personality conflicts or people trying to get the upper hand in an argument and I'm not buying any of this without evidence. I want to hear from the alleged victims and I want details. Hiding behind a confidentiality agreement isn't sufficient because if his actions were so egregious; then, there would be witnesses or other victims who are not subject to confidentiality coming forward. Unless of course they're still waiting for the right incentive from whatever media outlet they are going to talk to.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Cain Accuser: 'Series' of Actions Occured*

A woman who accused Herman Cain of sexual harassment in the 1990s while both worked at the National Restaurant Association complained about a "series of inappropriate behaviors" by the leading Republican presidential candidate, her lawyer said Friday.
Attorney Joel Bennett read a statement that didn't name Cain's accuser but said that his client stands by the complaint she made a decade ago even though Cain has denied the allegations.

Read more: Lawyer: Cain's Accuser Claims A 'Series Of Inappropriate Behaviors' Occurred | Fox News​
- Early-Voting States Giving Cain Benefit of Doubt?

- Politico Publishes 90 Stories on Cain Scandal


----------



## kwflatbed

Celeb Lawyer: New Cain Accuser Set to Go Public



*VIDEO: *Scandal-lawyer Gloria Allred says client will allege 
Cain sexual harassment at restaurant group


----------



## kwflatbed

*I wonder how much this one is getting paid ???








*


----------



## CJIS

Telegraph.co.uk


Sharon Bialek accuses Cain of inappropriate acts CBS News - ‎24 minutes ago‎

A Chicago woman accused Herman Cain on Monday of trying to get sexual favors more than a decade ago in exchange for his help finding her a new job just after she had lost her post at an arm of the restaurant association he was then running.
Related Herman Cain » Gloria Allred » Cain and Abel » 

Gloria Allred Takes on Herman CainReuters

Woman says Cain put hand up her skirtUSA Today

Highly Cited:Allred: Cain offered client 'his idea of a stimulus package'Politico
Opinion:It's not Herman's fault!Albany Times Union
In Depth:Woman accuses Cain of bold sexual advanceWall Street Journal


----------



## sdb29

kwflatbed said:


> *I wonder how much this one is getting paid ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't know. But allow me to be the first to say: I'd hit it.


----------



## MARINECOP

sdb29 said:


> I don't know. But allow me to be the first to say: I'd hit it.


Who wouldn't is the question? Stick a fork in Cain, he is all done.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I think this is just the latest "incarnation" of the attack. I dont think Cain is done.

---------- Post added at 06:34 ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 ----------

These attacks are going to get worse, doesnt matter who the Republican front runner is. The democrats are in panic mode to not lose the White House . Look at the BS racism charge they through at Perry when he was lead of the pack.....same thing a 15-20 yr old "charge".

---------- Post added at 06:35 ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 ----------

I think as long as he stays on message and keeps plugging away at the campaign he has a shot.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain vows to "set the record straight"

Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain is vowing 
to "set the record straight" at a news conference one day 
after a fourth woman - and the first to reveal her identity 
- accused him of inappropriate sexual behavior a decade ago, 
the latest in a string of claims that have rocked his presidential campaign.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain campaign assails accuser Bialek

By SHANNON McCAFFREY Associated Press The Associated Press
Tuesday, November 8, 2011 1:56 PM EST

ATLANTA (AP) - Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain went on the offensive Tuesday against the only woman to publicly accuse him of inappropriate sexual behavior, the latest in a series of claims that have threatened his White House ambitions.
"Who is Sharon Bialek?" Cain's advisers asked in a statement outlining the Chicago-area woman's "long and troubled history, from the courts to personal finances." Bialek on Monday accused Cain of behaving inappropriately when the two were alone more than a decade ago.
The statement from Cain's campaign included references to civil lawsuits in the Cook County Court system in Illinois allegedly relating to Bialek, and cited news reports of her involvement in a paternity case and a bankruptcy filing.
The statement, coming less than 24 hours after Bialek went public, presumably was an effort to make her appear less credible.
"In stark contrast to Mr. Cain's four decades spent climbing the corporate ladder rising to the level of CEO at multiple successful business enterprises, Ms. Bialek has taken a far different path," the campaign said.
Cain has vowed to "set the record straight" at a news conference Tuesday afternoon in Phoenix.
"There is not an ounce of truth to all these allegations" and the graphic account from Bialek is "totally fabricated," the Georgia businessman told late-night talk show host Jimmy Kimmel.
At least one of Cain's rivals for the GOP nomination called on him to address the accusations.

Cain campaign assails accuser Bialek - Welcome to Charter.net


----------



## sdb29

sdb29 said:


> I don't know. But allow me to be the first to say: I'd hit it.


Alright- Well after hearing her talk on the morning shows yesterday I think I want to retract my statement. 
She reminds me of the type that show up at your house at three am and ring the doorbell while crying hysterically that they love you, or the kind that show up at your station and do the same thng.
Or slash your tires.
Or make your puppy into pate'
yikes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

It seems odd that only women from his days at the restraunt asso are accusing him but no women from any other time of his career, so far one is connected to the democrats and the other looks like she's nuts......


----------



## kwflatbed

AP Exclusive: Accuser filed complaint in next job

A woman who settled a sexual harassment complaint 
against GOP presidential candidate Herman Cain in 1999 
complained three years later at her next job about unfair 
treatment, saying she should be allowed to work from home 
after a serious car accident and accusing a manager of 
circulating a sexually charged email, The Associated Press 
has learned.


----------



## Guest

The stuff they are claiming he did/said seem pretty bold... I would've expected some serious charges to stem from it when/if it happened. The timing is suspect, and that alone makes me tend not to believe them. I just hope Cain can get out from under this soon and continue the good fight.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## CJIS

Sydney Morning Herald


Cain accuser filed complaint in another job USA Today - ‎21 minutes ago‎

One of the women who accused Herman Cain of sexual harassment filed a workplace complaint against another employer and dropped it, calling the matter "relatively minor.


----------



## kwflatbed

CJIS said:


> Sydney Morning Herald
> 
> 
> Cain accuser filed complaint in another job USA Today - ‎21 minutes ago‎
> 
> One of the women who accused Herman Cain of sexual harassment filed a workplace complaint against another employer and dropped it, calling the matter "relatively minor.


See post 111 it is the same dam story !!!!!


----------



## CJIS

Yeah But Harry when I clicked on your link I got this. So I could not read your story.

Sorry, the page you requested either doesn't exist or isn't available right now! Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the Yahoo! homepage or look through a list of Yahoo!'s online services.
Please try Yahoo Help Central if you need more assistance.


----------



## kwflatbed

Funny thing when you click on the link this is where it takes you.
AP Exclusive: Accuser filed complaint in next job - Yahoo! News
Maybe you need a computer that works.

Any one else having a problem with this link ???


----------



## CJIS

kwflatbed said:


> Funny thing when you click on the link this is where it takes you.
> AP Exclusive: Accuser filed complaint in next job - Yahoo! News
> Maybe you need a computer that works.
> 
> Any one else having a problem with this link ???


Trust me my computer works just fine. It has nothing to do with "MY" computer it has to do with either web traffic and\or the server hosting the link. (i.e Yahoo)

As of right now your link works.


----------



## LGriffin

Crazy broads going after a man in power, go figure...

I've been propositioned on job interviews, the dumbest one was a Manager at a GNC who asked if I would also pose for a porn magazine and come back to the store at 02:00 to do inventory and meet his partner. I was so there
There are ton of scumbags out there but talk is one thing, touching another, and as many goofs as I encountered at no time did anyone ever get the idea that they would be able to put their hands on me, never mind pull my head to their crotch, so I believe there's far more to the story here and it all comes down to a payday.

If Cain has a thing for blondes, maybe he can get our resident sniper to be his VP.


----------



## Usa8235

!!!! how did you respond to pervo the manager? OMG! You are so right.."sexual harrasment" was a daily occurrence when i was younger, you just got used to it and learned to give it right back 
$$$$ i am with you on that one too


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> There are ton of scumbags out there but talk is one thing, touching another, and as many goofs as I encountered at no time did anyone ever get the idea that they would be able to put their hands on me, never mind pull my head to their crotch, so I believe there's far more to the story here and it all comes down to a payday.


I had one try to play grab ass with me which is why I worked briefly at that place. Being a naive 18-year-old I had no idea that not being a total bitch meant I wanted some old perv (ok at the time he was old to me) grabbing at me. So, I know it happens. I just don't think it happened here. When it happened to me it never occurred to me to try and sue. Now that's not to say that a male relative or two didn't discuss this with him. I wouldn't know about that. I'm thinking this woman is out for a payday. Why else would she hire Gloria Allred?


----------



## LGriffin

The "job interview" was held in the backroom of the store and there were no other employees present in the store. He was a sizable guy, and I was young and frail so I just acted like it was no big deal, said that I would get back to him and got the hell out of there. I later spoke with the mall manager and he was fired. I also spoke with a friend who was on the DB at the local PD. They looked into his little magazine business full of girls who "look young" and needless to say, it didn't end well for him.


----------



## HistoryHound

So I'm guessing not the happy ending he was hoping for.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Software Analyzing Voice Recognition Says Herman Cain Telling Truth of His Innocence | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## cc3915

*Cain defamation lawyer hired to monitor accusations*

Herman Cain, who is seeking the Republican presidential nomination, has hired a high-profile defamation lawyer to keep an eye on the sexual harassment accusations made public by two women this week.
Atlanta attorney Lin Wood told Reuters Thursday he was not hired to scare, intimidate or threaten anyone from making statements, but to monitor the accusations against Cain and respond accordingly.
Wood, a top libel and defamation lawyer, was hired on Monday morning when it became clear that Sharon Bialek was about to become the first of four women alleging inappropriate behavior by Cain to go public with her accusations.

Cain defamation lawyer hired to monitor accusations | Reuters


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

'Fiancé' of Cain Accuser Now 'Ex-Fiancé' - Sharon Bialek - Fox Nation


----------



## CJIS

msnbc.com


Gloria Cain says Herman Cain 'totally respects' women (video) Christian Science Monitor - ‎43 minutes ago‎

Gloria Cain, Herman Cain's wife, is speaking out for the first time on


----------



## CJIS

ABC News


Cain gets Secret Service protection Reuters - ‎10 minutes ago‎

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain is now being protected by the US Secret Service, the federal law enforcement agency that protects the president.


----------



## kwflatbed

Woman alleges long affair with Cain



By HENRY C. JACKSON and RAY HENRY | AP - 12 mins ago

WASHINGTON (AP) - In an explosive allegation, a woman said Monday she and Republican presidential hopeful Herman Cain had a 13-year extramarital affair that lasted nearly until the former businessman announced his candidacy for the White House several months ago.
"Here we go again. I didn't do anything wrong," Cain said in a pre-emptive denial that lumped a detailed claim of a consensual affair in with earlier allegations of sexual harassment.
But the Georgia woman, Ginger White, said in an interview with the Fox 5 Atlanta television station that over the years, Cain bought her airplane tickets so she could join him in cities as far-flung as Palm Springs, California, and Atlanta.
"It was fun," the 46-year-old White said. "It was something that took me away from my humdrum life at the time. And it was exciting."

Woman alleges long affair with Cain - Yahoo! News


----------



## CJIS

Globe and Mail


Cain tells aides he is reassessing his campaign The Associated Press - ‎16 minutes ago‎

ATLANTA (AP) - Herman Cain told aides Tuesday he is assessing whether the latest allegations of inappropriate sexual behavior against him "create too much of a cloud" for his Republican presidential candidacy to go forward.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Uh ohhh. I know a "voice recognition" expert previously reported that he felt Cain was being *truthful* in his denials. This appears to be either *1)* the left wing being so fearful of a "black" conservative, that they are paying off a bunch of women to bury Cain (with false allegations) OR *2) *Cain fooled a lot of us, and is some type of Tiger Woods sexual deviant..........I hope it's #1..........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

If its true then IM really disappointed in Herma Cain.


----------



## CJIS

His flame seems to be going out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

keep in mind a few months ago Newt's entire NH staff quit on him.....


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain: Family Is 'No. 1' in Campaign Reassessment 



Cain says he's consulting with family on whether 
to stay in race, as he fights back against affair 
allegations

*VIDEO: Cain on Campaign Future*
*Cain Accuser Served With Eviction Papers in Illinois*


----------



## LGriffin

He's all done.

As Carolla said, he's been buried in a landslide of poontang and can't dig his way out.


----------



## 7costanza

To bad, he was just turning his life around.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

It'll be a shame if he gets out and none of the accusations are true and substantiated

---------- Post added at 09:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 ----------

theyre already going after newt , if Romney is the nominee(ala McCain) theyll shred him too


----------



## 7costanza

When the media is bought and paid for by a handful of liberals its almost impossible to get the truth.


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> if Romney is the nominee(ala McCain) theyll shred him too


For what?

That's going to be like going after Ward Cleaver.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> For what?
> 
> That's going to be like going after Ward Cleaver.


You are right on with that. All they had on him last time was that he went on a family trip with the dog on the roof. From what I recall, dogs are not a voting bloc. Although, the DemocRats will figure a way to get dogs to vote with all the dead people, Mickey Mouse, and illegals.


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> You are right on with that. All they had on him last time was that he went on a family trip with the dog on the roof. From what I recall, dogs are not a voting bloc. Although, the DemocRats will figure a way to get dogs to vote with all the dead people, Mickey Mouse, and illegals.


Right after he announced his run for governor, the _Boston Herald _ran an editorial cartoon where a Democrat operative (stereotypically dressed as a burglar with the mask & striped shirt) was peeking into the Romney's bedroom looking for some dirt, and all he saw was Mitt & Ann asleep in giant "Ken & Barbie" boxes. :shades_smile:


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Herman looks to be in a bit of trouble at home. Apparently he gave money to this latest woman (alleged 13 year affair) without his wife knowing. Again, if all of these allegations are true fuck him. I once thought he had a chance. If these allegations are all un-true and are simply liberals paying off people (to lie), it just goes to show the power of the left wing machine. Herman's #'s are falling quickly........


----------



## HistoryHound

If he was fooling around on his wife; then, he's a colossal ass. But, if she forgives him is it really anyone's business? One thing I find interesting is that all these women seem to have financial/legal issues. So, the question is was he a pervert taking advantage of desperate women or was he a nice guy trying to help someone and is now learning that no good deed goes unpunished. Not to mention, if they did have an affair what the hell is wrong with this bitch? She seems pretty proud of the fact the she was sleeping with a married man and his wife had no idea. Actually either way she's a bitch, if she was screwing a married man she's a bitch and if she's screwing a guy that tried to help her she's a bitch. I don't like the idea that he was giving money to someone without his wife knowing, but I still can't shake the feeling that all these women coming forward have financial issues and wonder if any of them are being paid by the democrats or the media or whoever. 

On a side note, this is why every wife should keep her husband to broke and too tired for any extracurricular activities. :smug:


----------



## kwflatbed

Cain Plans 'Announcement' on Saturday About Future



Herman Cain plans to make an announcement Saturday about his political future, as his campaign reels from new allegations about an extramarital affair.
Cain previously had said he was taking a "reassessment" of his presidential campaign in light of the allegations of the affair and additional claims of sexual harassment. He denies the claims but is heading home to Atlanta to confer with his wife, saying his family is his "No. 1 priority."

Such comments have fueled speculation that Cain will drop out of the Republican race, but speaking Friday to supporters in South Carolina, he said only that he would make an announcement Saturday.
"Nobody is going to get me to make that prematurely," he said. "That's all there is to that. So tomorrow, we're going to be opening our headquarters in northwest Georgia, where we will also clarify ... exactly what the next steps are."
Cain earlier told Fox News that while he's spoken with his wife Gloria every day this week, he'll be at home Friday "so we can sit down and talk face to face."

Read more: Cain Plans 'Announcement' On Saturday About Future | Fox News​


----------



## kwflatbed

Watch LIVE: Herman Cain Makes Announcement

*NOW: *GOP presidential hopeful Herman Cain holds a campaign event in Atlanta, where he will make an announcement to "clarify exactly what the next steps are" regarding his campaign.

Read more: LIVE: Herman Cain Makes Announcement - Video - WCVB Boston

---------- Post added at 13:53 ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 ----------

Herman Cain is all done. He just announced he is suspending his campaign.

---------- Post added at 15:31 ---------- Previous post was at 13:53 ----------

Herman Cain Suspends Campaign, 
Says He's 'At Peace'


AP

*URGENT: *After consulting with family, GOP presidential
candidate suspends campaign amid swirling allegations of
infidelity, sexual harassment - but calls these accusations
false and declares that he is 'at peace' with his wife and
with himself.

*VIDEO: Cain Suspends Presidential Campaign*
*GOP Candidates React to Campaign Suspension*


----------



## cc3915

Who didn't see this coming? There's only so much negative publicity a candidate can take. Except of course, Obama.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

cc3915 said:


> Who didn't see this coming? There's only so much negative publicity a candidate can take. *Except of course, Obama*.
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


Exactly. If Cain was a democrat he would still be in the race. If he did have the affair and committed the other alleged acts, screw him. If he had to drop out based on "false allegations" it is very unfortunate, and shows how low the LEFT WING (media included) will go to defeat a threat (to the democrat party). Remember all of the radical links Obama had (and still has)? The media gave (gives) him a free pass (except right leaning media etc). Remember Brian Williams (news anchor) getting that white house tour with Obama? He looked at Obama like I looked at my first crush. Media bias???......


----------

